# [resolved]DivX web videos



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Greetings,

Do any one know a program that enables me to download the divx web videos to my PC so I can watch them later offline?
as a program that can download youtube videos and named tube hunter
I'm in need to such a program that can do same but with divx videos

That's all
Thank you all


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DivX web videos*

divx xvid is just a file you need a divx player to watch them
http://www.xvidmovies.com/players/


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: DivX web videos*

Greeting to you so dear *Dai*,

I think you didn't got what I mean, however, If there is a video watched online by the DivX web player so it is playable online

All what I need is to download that video into my PC, so I can watch it latterly while being offline
is that obvious or I'm still ambiguous?? 

If I'm clear, so is it possible to so, It was possible to do so with youtube videos, so is it possible in this issue???


Thank you all


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DivX web videos*

i think this is what you are looking for
http://all-streaming-media.com/record-video-stream/
http://www.how-to-capture-streaming-media.com/


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: DivX web videos*

Hello again,

Sure thing you are right, I've chosen a program called Replay Media Catcher.
it is wonderful, but still one thing last!!
it only record the streaming audio not the video, after saving the file then play it, it only play the sound without showing the video, more, it only shows a black screen whole the length of the saved project.

I've a Q:
If i started to record then chosen the web link containing the video i want to have, then it is already started to record, then the video I'm watching stopped for a while "Buffering" is this related to the program, I mean has this any influence on the recording progress or the program already on its own.??
If I closed the video I'm watch and the program still downloading, so what is it downloading?

Finally, I'm grateful to you, you were of a great help to me as always you are, really I appreciate you so much.

Thanks a lot to you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DivX web videos*

if it stops for buffering your internet connection is to slow,it should only buffer at the start then the download should keep the buffer full as you are watching it once it starts
if you are d/ling to disk,it should not bother you
i don't go in for this type of thing i would think the d/l would continue until it is finished or you stop the actual d/l
as for the picture i would think these are coded in xvid,do you have the codecs loaded


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: DivX web videos*

The problem has been resolved thanks to the over most dear person *Dai*


----------

